# I'm at my wits end



## pseudo-nymous (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

It's nice to finally be registered. I can't wait to write a post of something I've been dealing with for a year. I really need help. Waiting for professional help is too long. I wanted to ask the moderators, how long can a post be? Because I have a mega post incoming no matter how much I edit it to be as clear and concise as possible. My situation is very complicated.

Thank you,
Pseudonymous


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Please you paragraphs


----------



## Bonkers (Nov 26, 2017)

Odds are there's a bunch of stuff in there that has no relevance.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Have at us...
We will have at you.

Together, in the middle, so we may blend.
Or we clash. While you write, while you unbend.


----------

